# Jet 1014 chuck



## justallan (Oct 12, 2014)

I bought this little lathe awhile back and it came with nothing but a faceplate and the pen turning stuff.
I'm wondering what's an affordable 4 jaw chuck to use? I think the spindle is 1"x8 TPI, but please correct me if I'm wrong on that.
I am looking at the Wood River chucks, but know nothing about them. Any advice is appreciated.
If someone has a used one to get rid of please give me a holler.
Thanks in advance,
Allan


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 12, 2014)

This one has performed well for me - http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CUG3418CCX.html ... can't hardly beat the price either. They do also sell the Barracuda series, which doesn't require the two bars, it uses a key similar to a drill chuck. The bars aren't that big of a pain, I had to use them until I bought the lathe I have now with a spindle lock.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks Jonathan. I just took a look and am wondering how small the inside jaws go down to? Thanks


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 12, 2014)

Which ones? There are 3 sets that come with that chuck. The pin jaws are what I use to make pot calls... they'll fit in a 3/4" hole.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 12, 2014)

I have the nova but I am gonna buy a bulldog very soon. They have a great setup and numerous jaws.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 12, 2014)

I too use a nova super and I'm very satisfied with it, great holding power. I would get a chuck with just one key and not the bars for tightening, they don't cost much more. The baracuda kit from penn states is a great buy and lots of folks use them. The titanium finish is pretty cool too. It is a good size chuck for a mini/midi lathe. They are a good buy considering all the jaws that come with them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the info, guys.


----------



## SENC (Oct 12, 2014)

Agree with the advice on the keyed chucks. I recently added a Hurricane in the advice, I think, of @DKMD. I also have a Nova. I've been very happy with both.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 12, 2014)

Alan read farther down on the page link JR gave you. 11/16" is the smallest inside I believe. I have the Baracuda 2000C (Good chuck) and just bought the one JR linked to use as a blank drilling chuck.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Oct 12, 2014)

I am looking at the one Jr put a link to, plus the Baracuda 2000 and 3000. If I went with any with two stick tightening system I'd probably go with the one on the link, plus right now it's on sale.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 12, 2014)

Allan, another thing to consider with a chuck that uses one key to tighten instead of 2 bars is that you can hold your blank up to the chuck with one hand and tighten with the other hand.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Oct 12, 2014)

That's the one drawback, I agree.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 12, 2014)

I've never used a keyed chuck, but I can't imagine it being as easy to crank down on them... Since my lathe has a spindle lock (which I realize his doesn't... so this is just for me, really), I don't have to use both bars, I just use one to crank down on whatever I'm turning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justallan (Oct 12, 2014)

5 years ago I would have built a spindle lock, any more I'm learning to come loose of the extra $ and just buy what I need.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## justallan (Oct 12, 2014)

Well, I went with the Barracuda2 keyed chuck system. It's everything I need for now.
Thanks for all the help and making me think a bit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 13, 2014)

I use the same chuck you just got for my Jet 1014. They work great and are fair priced as well.


----------



## ChrisN (Oct 13, 2014)

I've got a Barracuda 2 chuck, and I've not been disappointed by it yet. Granted, it would be really cool to have the quick-change jaws and the "zoom" feature of the Easy Wood Tools chuck, but I guess that's the tradeoff for something 1/3 the price!


----------



## justallan (Oct 13, 2014)

Heck, I just tripled the worth of my lathe. LOL
I only gave $100 for the lathe last winter.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

